# Do-It-Yourself Garage in San Jose,Ca.



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Just opened a Do-It-Yourself garage in San Jose, Ca. Have auto lift and most tools you need to work on your car. Tools and space rented for one hourly rate. Please look at http://www.uwrenchgarage.com for more information.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Great idea. Hope you business works out bud.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

how much is the hourly rate/


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

$20 per hour for a stall without a lift and $30 per hour to use the lift Tools are included.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

not bad...


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

cool, i'll have to come and check it out.
but i couldnt find your location on the site you provided. can you help me out with that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

On the Contact Us page on the website, there is a map. We're located at 735 B Coleman Ave., San Jose, Ca. 95110. We're behind Factory Direct Carpets. Access to U-Wrench Garage is actually on Asbury St.

If you exit on Coleman Ave. off the 880, and head South (Towards downtown, away from the airport), once you pass Hedding St. you'll see Asbury St. on your right. Make a right on Asbury, and we're on the left hand side. If you pass Taylor St. you've gone too far.

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

just curious:

any insurance discalimers that need to be signed before working? i can see a lot of potential lawsuits if some kind of system isnt in check


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes, there's a waiver that needs to be signed.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Great idea man. I posted about your site and shop on the Mustang forums for Northern Cali too. Hope it helps you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the help.

Trying to get our name out there.


----------

